# DBA discs



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Just been on the phone to DBA aussie. 

We should have some Skyline Stock within the next month or so.

Also going to have a Larger Disc kit made will use original Brembo caliper
but using a 343 mm disc,bell and bracket.

Please e-mail us with your orders. Will have an up to date price list asap.


Mark


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Mark,
Any chance of a similar disk / bracket kit to suit the R32GTR / R33GTS25T ?


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Mark, can you give me an idea of the options dba do for an R34 please. They don't have to be huge, just effective for track use.

Thanks.


----------



## Hope4Sun (Jul 28, 2003)

Just have to add i had a set of fronts and rears of DBA's from Abbey and the difference is fantastic, not to mention the nice gold hubs match the cailipers perfectly 

Andy


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

When i'm in need of some new discs, I could well be interested in the DBA setup. Mark - can you let me know a rough idea of the price ?


----------



## Supra RZ (Feb 6, 2003)

Mark, Can you let me know a price on standard size replacement fronts & also the price of the larger kit using standard calipers?

Thanks Nick.


----------



## plkettle (Feb 2, 2004)

yes can i have the price too please for the standard and also the larger fronts using the same calipers...

Cheers,

Pete


----------

